# How to stop breast feeding?



## celinem (Mar 22, 2018)

I started giving solid food when the baby was 6 months old. Now he's 10 months old and I'm thinking of stopping breast feeding gradually. But the baby seems to not like the idea of it :serious:. He starts crying if I don't breastfeed him. Can you help me out here?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

celinem said:


> I started giving solid food when the baby was 6 months old. Now he's 10 months old and I'm thinking of stopping breast feeding gradually. But the baby seems to not like the idea of it :serious:. He starts crying if I don't breastfeed him. Can you help me out here?


Ten months is very early to wean so I'm not surprised that he doesn't want to. For the first year, his main nutrition should be from milk so, if you wean you will need to replace breast milk with formula.

If you do decide to go ahead with weaning him, I would recommend Pinky McKay's book Weaning with Love. She is an Australian lactation consultant and the book is available on her website as an ebook.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirina (Jan 6, 2017)

Yes 10 months seems to be early. However I was partly breastfeeding and using formula for about 1,5 years and also then my baby didn't like the idea of not being breastfed any longer 
When I went back to work again we started using formula so we would be more flexible. We decided on using the Hipp Dutch formula from https://myorganicformula.com/collections/holle-organic-formula. It was important to find an organic formula.
Pinky McKay is a good hint for weaning. I like how she describes everything in very easy words and I like her approach a lot!


----------



## cinthy (Feb 22, 2018)

I also like Annabel Karmel! She did write Quick and Easy Weaning!


----------



## kou (Apr 8, 2018)

How about feeding your baby with some formula and gradually reduce breast feeding times?


----------



## Sreesakthi (May 10, 2018)

I reduced the feedings gradually , one at a time.


----------



## Yazwas (May 21, 2018)

It's highly unusual for a baby to refuse solids at 20 months, and it doesn't happen because of breastfeeding. When a baby refuses to eat solids, there is usually come underlying cause. For example, he might not like being spoon-fed, in which case allowing him to feed himself may help. Or perhaps he doesn't like particular textures or flavors, in which case offering him different food choices could help. Or maybe he actually does eat enough solids, and the frequent nursing is more about reconnecting with mom after a separation than about getting nutrition. People tend to overestimate the amount of solid food that toddlers should eat.


----------



## iamsandraa (Jun 10, 2018)

I think it's too early to stop breastfeeding at this time.


----------



## mirandawhyte (Jun 20, 2018)

kou said:


> How about feeding your baby with some formula and gradually reduce breast feeding times?


Thanks for the idea. Would recommend this to my friend.


----------

